# My Show Brag.



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Went to the TPS&PBCC Show Today.

Caesar came 2nd in the Open to his Housemate Rafa then he got 3 x 1st in his sides and 1 x 2nd. He behaved like an angel as per usual.

Rafa came 1st in the Open and got BOB. He then came 2nd in 1 class and 3rd in the Club Class against 7 others all of which were adults and neuters and being only 4 months himself I thought this was pretty good.

He then went on to be Best in Show Male Kitten and got a fancy rosette. His Mum won Best Siamese Adult and Overall Exhibit, she is just an amazing cat though. So beautiful.

Rafa's Dad also go made up to Imperial today so good day for the little family, LOL... 

Cats are all happy as larry now playing with their new pipecleaner spiders.


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

WOW!!! great result, I bet you are chuffed to bits.

Well done to Caesar, Rafa and mum and dad!!!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*How wonderful Fluffy "CONGRATS" to you, Ceaser and Rafa*


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Congratulations - Great results! 

Don't forget to post some photo's if you have some


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Thankyou. I didn't take any photos  However, both boys had their photos taken and once they appear online I will post the link.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow, you must be well chuffed Fluffs, congratulations all round!


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> Thankyou. I didn't take any photos  However, both boys had their photos taken and once they appear online I will post the link.


That will be great - thanks


----------



## Daisy May (Aug 19, 2008)

Well done on a great day


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Well done , what great results


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!! *


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Congratulations, sounds like yuo had a great day. xxxxx


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> Thankyou. I didn't take any photos  However, both boys had their photos taken and once they appear online I will post the link.


Their photo's went up yesterday on the board, huge congratulations.


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

Congratulations thats a brill result


----------



## TinkersGal (Sep 5, 2008)

Well done!!! Congrats!


----------

